

We want to take craigslist out while their weak ;) Swappel - Seed funded $50k - BinaryScott
http://swpl.me/NMfBLm

======
jlujan
I am in Dallas, so this is interesting. Is the signup just for the Beta? If
not, first thing, cut the cutesy landing page and let me find things.
Craigslist might be dated and spam bloated, but I can find/price things
quickly.

~~~
BinaryScott
The sign up page is indeed just for Beta. You should sign up and give us your
feedback when we start testing. :)

Are you connected to the Dallas startup community at all? We have won some
local events in the past

~~~
jlujan
Not really. Go to a couple of the meetups like Startup Happy Hour
occasionally. I am a developer ("Chief Architect") for a local experiential
marketing company and do mostly system design and iOS, Python development.

